# Converting my TT TDI MK2 to TTS



## blueturbo (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello to everyone
I have just purchased a 2009 TT TDI QUATTRO and want to convert the car to a TTs spec with bumpers and side skirts also want to change the headlights to the led drl ones any advice or anyone with any parts for sale please let us know.
Thanks


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Sell it and buy a TTS....probably be cheaper in the long run than flaffing around. You can't polish a turd...I'm joking, I'm joking


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

blueturbo said:


> Hello to everyone
> I have just purchased a 2009 TT TDI QUATTRO and want to convert the car to a TTs spec with bumpers and side skirts also want to change the headlights to the led drl ones any advice or anyone with any parts for sale please let us know.
> Thanks


You've got a BIG job on your hands,
Good luck.


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Covered. Million and one times.

Do some homework and you'll easily find the answers to your questions including the part numbers.

Use the search button buddy..... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dayer2910 is effectively correct - it would be cheaper to buy a MY2011 S-line TDi than convert yours to look like that. Of course it'll never empty it's tank in 350 miles like a TT-S, or cost a fortune in RFL, or be much louder on the motorway, but you can look like that.

If you have xenon lights now, then it's roughly £1000 to have the DRLs fitted. If you don't have xenon lights it's £2000 because you need self-levelling and the controller for that is £600.

The full TTS bodykit is available from Lincoln Audi's eBay page for £1500 painted and it'll be roughly another £500 to get it fitted. And that doesn't include the polished aluminium effect wing mirrors £200-£300 from eBay.

If you want to do it properly, you'll need a custom CAT-back exhaust (I got mine from Pipewerx) with the TTS rear valance (about £650 fitted all-in), TTS brakes (345mm fronts from a TTS, V6, S3, R32) are about £1000 new or £500 from eBay and I was quoted £1800 to retrofit Mag-Ride but at that point even I drew a line and spent the money on RS brakes instead.

And that's before you start on recovering the seats, changing the door sills, badge on the steering wheel etc.

The fact is that EVERYTHING is available and EVERYTHING fits if you want to make a TT-DS. It's just going to cost a lot of money.

When I did mine you couldn't get a MY2011 S-line TDi, but you can now. Unless you are seriously skilled at VAG retrofitting, you'll need at least £4000 to get it upgraded so it looks sensible, potentially £5000 and, for that, you could almost certainly get a higher mileage late 2010 car.

If you want to do it, speak to Tom at Lincoln Audi for the bodywork and Hazzydayz.co.uk for everything else.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Why create a "look-a-like" get the real thing.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

j8keith said:


> Why create a "look-a-like" get the real thing.


Because the real thing is a pain if you want to drive it more than a few hundred miles a week. Not everyone needs 280bhp and 30mpg.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

blueturbo said:


> Hello to everyone
> I have just purchased a 2009 TT TDI QUATTRO and want to convert the car to a TTs spec with bumpers and side skirts also want to change the headlights to the led drl ones any advice or anyone with any parts for sale please let us know.
> Thanks


Have a look through the Build Thread link in my signature... it may be of assistance to you


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I drive mine every day and I have a complete front end for sale needs painting but I can sort that out if your interested let me know. Looking about £500 plus the painting would be about £300 so can get it to you for £850 a fair bit cheaper than Lincoln Audi

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## nomis (Aug 1, 2012)

£500 for a complete TTS front end? side skirts? condition?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It's he front bumper fogs and their grills NO front grill, or side skirts and in very good condition the painting would be done by a Bentley body shop who do all my work. It is good quality

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice I've decided to mod the body with the tts body kit and upgrade the standard headlight to the demons with led drl, what is involved or how will I go about doing it, also I managed to get a rear bumper complete and a pair of genuine side skirts for a TTS from the guys at germancarspares.com they are large car breakers yard based in Sheffield who specialise in German cars and it was a really great price could not say no, now all I need is the complete front tts front bumper if any one can help.
The link for the breakers
www. germancarspares.com


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have that just need the grill I have a OSIR one in carbon which I may sell

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

You can just use your old grille, it just says "quattro" and probably looks the best to be honest.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Bumper now no longer available

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

blueturbo said:


> Hello to everyone
> I have just purchased a 2009 TT TDI QUATTRO and want to convert the car to a TTs spec with bumpers and side skirts also want to change the headlights to the led drl ones any advice or anyone with any parts for sale please let us know.
> Thanks


You'll be looking at £2500 just to change the lights to DRLs!! 
Probably another £2000 for the bumpers and side skirts etc which includes pairing and labour. 
Be cheaper to buy a 2nd hand TTS.

I've done the conversation myself but it's still not complete and I've spent nearly 2yrs doing it.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Dayer2910 said:


> Sell it and buy a TTS....probably be cheaper in the long run than flaffing around. You can't polish a turd...I'm joking, I'm joking


 That made me :lol:


----------



## nomis (Aug 1, 2012)

hi guys,
i now have a tts bumper all ready to put on but still need to choose on some fog light grills plus get the side skirts. my car is silver so any preferences on the grill covers? i know they do a few diff styles now.

also as im still a newbie can anyone tell me if there are any tts side skirts or grill covers for sale in the market place?

thanks

edit: do i need the backing plates for the grills? what exactly do they do?


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Do you wear a fake watch as well? :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

CWM3 said:


> Do you wear a fake watch as well? :?


they are just fooling themselves 
not aware of ANYWHERE in the UK you can drive 350miles without stopping so range is really a none issue...


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't forget to buy the TTS badges lmao


----------



## nomis (Aug 1, 2012)

i dont have a diesel i have a v6, so doubly bad if u ask super rsole. does anyone have an answer about the market place for me?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

nomis said:


> i dont have a diesel i have a v6, so doubly bad if u ask super rsole. does anyone have an answer about the market place for me?


Why waste money making your car look like the much superior tts?

And do you actually think anyone is going to spend the next 15 mins trawling through the market place for you....


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Speak to Tom at Lincoln Audi parts dept. He knows what you want. Also look on eBay. 
You wount get much help here....it's full of badge wh0res with their VWs in drag.
Heaven forbid you should want your car to look better. I could understand if you were trying to make an MR2 look like a Ferrari but making a TT look like a TTS is a non issue. 75% of the internals of both cars are the same which people seem to forget. Besides, if the TTS was indeed a special car they wouldn't be using recycled bits from VWs.

LP560, Enzo, M3, Veyron....are special cars. The TTS is not. The sales figures show that it is a mass produced mass consumed car with 35% of drivers being female. It's about as special as a bag of Walkers.

Don't let the fools put you off. Your car. Your money.


----------



## nomis (Aug 1, 2012)

I love walkers. Ok thanks max I will contact Tom and see what he says.

And don't worry about super rs he is only trolling. No one can really be dumb enough to say people are trying to make their car something it isn't but then do the same to their own engine. Can they?!?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

maxamus007 said:


> Speak to Tom at Lincoln Audi parts dept. He knows what you want. Also look on eBay.
> You wount get much help here....it's full of badge wh0res with their VWs in drag.
> Heaven forbid you should want your car to look better. I could understand if you were trying to make an MR2 look like a Ferrari but making a TT look like a TTS is a non issue. 75% of the internals of both cars are the same which people seem to forget. Besides, if the TTS was indeed a special car they wouldn't be using recycled bits from VWs.
> 
> ...


35% of TT owners are female or 35% of TTS owners?? God help us all on the roads if it's the latter :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

maxamus007 said:


> Speak to Tom at Lincoln Audi parts dept. He knows what you want. Also look on eBay.
> You wount get much help here....it's full of badge wh0res with their VWs in drag.
> Heaven forbid you should want your car to look better. I could understand if you were trying to make an MR2 look like a Ferrari but making a TT look like a TTS is a non issue. 75% of the internals of both cars are the same which people seem to forget. Besides, if the TTS was indeed a special car they wouldn't be using recycled bits from VWs.
> 
> ...


That's incorrect.

The gallardo and m3 both share tons of parts with the rest of their lesser brothers.

M3 special looooooool


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Pls post up the link to back-up the sales claims in terms of gender.
35% men, maybe, 35% women - no chance, its much higher IMO.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

WozzaTT said:


> [35% of TT owners are female or 35% of TTS owners?? God help us all on the roads if it's the latter :lol:


As I stated on a thread the other day, up in the City/Canary Wharf area, TTS's with the roofs sawn off are nearly 100% driven by women, it's a real girls car down here.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

nomis said:


> I love walkers. Ok thanks max I will contact Tom and see what he says.
> 
> And don't worry about super rs he is only trolling. No one can really be dumb enough to say people are trying to make their car something it isn't but then do the same to their own engine. Can they?!?


Tuning your engine is trying to make it be what exactly? A gallardo? I hope not as thats no where near fast enough.

Mk2 TT's are starting to get cheap now so the range is going to the dogs with the chavs buyin them, and trying to bling up the lesser models.

Seeing it starting to happen with the r8 too now, but luckily most chavs can't afford those yet.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've got one!  
As for MKII - its been happening for about 3 years tbh


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > [35% of TT owners are female or 35% of TTS owners?? God help us all on the roads if it's the latter :lol:
> ...


Now it's easy to pick holes in this.

Firstly, tts cabrios' not a common car. So maybe you are seeing the same driver.

Secondly, there are more Porsches in canary wharf than there are TT's.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> I've got one!
> As for MKII - its been happening for about 3 years tbh


It's amusing watching these thickos spend 3k putting on TTS bumpers on their 3.2's and TDI's

Do they not realise that in effect they are paying twice to do this????

It won't add value to the car, atleast if they weren't so cheap and bought a TTS in the first place the higher residuals of the car will pay for itself in the long run.

So in effect to run a much superior TTS will cost just as much as the TDI or V6.

But clearly not got the intelligence to work that one out lol


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > WozzaTT said:
> ...


No mate, when I am sitting next to them in traffic on my bike, I can assure you their legs and bodyshapes are all different


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > Speak to Tom at Lincoln Audi parts dept. He knows what you want. Also look on eBay.
> ...


The new m3 is a special car. It's the best in its class. That's what makes it special.

The Gallardo LP560 does not have a lesser model to share its parts with. Admittedly, they do use bits from the VAG group but The core is independent and not diluted in the VAG group.

The m3 does not share its engine with any if it's lesser brothers. Nor does it share the alloys. The m3 is not from a diluted family unlike Audi which is massively diluted in all it's ranges. Just look at the RS alloys.......they found on every model.

How is the TTS special? The s-tropic is the DSG from VW found on their R line cars. Likewise with the 2.0T engine. Like wise with the 4WD. Everything on it is found on VWs and now even lesser models (like the A1) from Audi.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

The OP has a 3.2 V6. If anything, his TT is superior to a TTS. The sound of the engine speaks volumes.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Does anybody know what proportion of Ford Focus drivers are homosexuals, please?


----------



## nomis (Aug 1, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I've got one!
> ...


Lol ok "fast and the furious", go tune your car some more. That will add value!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

The gallardo shares it's chassis with r8, engine with the r8, interior has Audi switch gear.

The m3 has basically the same chassis as the normal 3 series just retuned suspension and a LSD combined with a thirsty engine.

The interior of the m3 is the same as any other 3 series.

Enzo, carrera GT, pagani, those are special cars. The M3 is a MASSIVE seller, a mass produced car how the hell can that be special? It's not even that fast and it's overweight.

I never said the TTS is special, but everything you can accuse the TTS/TTRS from you can accuse the m3 and to some extent the gallardo the same.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

maxamus007 said:


> The OP has a 3.2 V6. If anything, his TT is superior to a TTS. The sound of the engine speaks volumes.


Does sound help you go faster in a straight line or round corners?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

nomis said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


The key here is driver involvement and pleasure. Adding bumpers from a nicer looking car doesn't enhance the driving experience.

And a proper tuned vehicle, which is thoroughly thought out and not the simple bolt on stage 1 and stage 2 tuning will add value to some extent. Drivin pleasure is not something you can put a price on anyway.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> The gallardo shares it's chassis with r8, engine with the r8, interior has Audi switch gear.
> 
> The m3 has basically the same chassis as the normal 3 series just retuned suspension and a LSD combined with a thirsty engine.
> 
> ...


Only the old Gallardo shared the 4.2 V8. Likewise wise the R8. The new R8 V10 uses an Audi engine which is different to the LP560. The R8 V10 is not found on the lp560.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > The OP has a 3.2 V6. If anything, his TT is superior to a TTS. The sound of the engine speaks volumes.
> ...


It's not about speed. That's irrelevant. Real world and non track day performance would show not that much in it between a TTS and a V6


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

maxamus007 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > The gallardo shares it's chassis with r8, engine with the r8, interior has Audi switch gear.
> ...


The gallardo has never had a 4.2 v8 and the r8 v10 and gallardo lp560 share the same engine just different ecu tune. They both remap to 600hp.

At full throttle the r8 v10 ecu doesn't even open the throttle bodies fully that's how Audi kept the r8 v10 performance down from the lp560


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

maxamus007 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > maxamus007 said:
> ...


Unless you drive like miss daisy I beg to differ.

Even the mk5 golf boys all say the 3.2v6 is slow....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep, same engine and the platform for the R8 is shared with the Gallardo.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

isnt it extraordinary how one persons opinions and desires to do something different to 'his own property' to increase the pleasure of personal ownership can be so incredibly annoying to someone else ?

Perhaps they believe it devalues their own personal property?

Quite Astonishing :roll:

My view is MYOFB !!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Handbags at dawn next?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

grasmere said:


> isnt it extraordinary how one persons opinions and desires to do something different to 'his own property' to increase the pleasure of personal ownership can be so incredibly annoying to someone else ?
> 
> Perhaps they believe it devalues their own personal property?
> 
> ...


I think the key here is that those same owners need to learn to not care, as I certainly don't, I just find it amusing at how worked up people get about the comments from someone they have never met before. I openly state this yet 3.2 owners still keep biting lol

P.s,

Dith those crappy redstuff pads, they are worse than oem. Get some mintex 1155 or 1144 next time round.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

SuperRS said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > isnt it extraordinary how one persons opinions and desires to do something different to 'his own property' to increase the pleasure of personal ownership can be so incredibly annoying to someone else ?
> ...


Now that I agree with, referring to Toshibas sig "Don't let the noise of others opinions drowned out your own inner voice." and hes one of the best/worst at winding people up 

PS - my initial experience of 2000 miles with the redstuff pads are that they are FAR better than OEM so I'll keep them thanks - . I think you may have wasted a lot of your own money getting those other pads unecessarily :roll:


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I seriously don't understand why people get so worked up when someone wants to put some bodykit on their car. The newer S-Line TTs have a similiar kit to the TTS anyway. I don't have a problem with it unless you put a "TTS" or "TTRS" badge on your TDi or V6...


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

hope88 said:


> I seriously don't understand why people get so worked up when someone wants to put some bodykit on their car. The newer S-Line TTs have a similiar kit to the TTS anyway. I don't have a problem with it unless you put a "TTS" or "TTRS" badge on your TDi or V6...


+1


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

The older the model gets the more this happens.
Like most things, those who can't afford The good stuff want the same brand image so copy the better models.

Rest of us laugh at their stupidity, I blame the banks for giving them credit in the first place.
You can't polish a turd!


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

msnttf10 said:


> The older the model gets the more this happens.
> Like most things, those who can't afford The good stuff want the same brand image so copy the better models.
> 
> Rest of us laugh at their stupidity, I blame the banks for giving them credit in the first place.
> You can't polish a turd!


Better models? Same brand image? Can't afford the good stuff? Are we still talking about the mk 2 TT here? 
What is wrong with refreshing an older car to a more modern look? It's still a TT underneath and OP is using genuine Audi parts. From what I can read the OP is not trying to make his car a TTS or TTRS.

In the end of the day the car and money is the OPs and he can do whatever he wants with it.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Better yep. 
If they could afford the good stuff they'd buy it not dress up the tat to look better.

No different to wearing fake branded other goods be it a watch or jeans.
They are still not real - its turd polishing!


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

msnttf10 said:


> Better yep.
> If they could afford the good stuff they'd buy it not dress up the tat to look better.
> 
> No different to wearing fake branded other goods be it a watch or jeans.
> They are still not real - its turd polishing!


Well as long as there's not TTS/TTRS badging I don't think it's really trying to "fake it". Truth to be told the Mk 2 TTs look quite similar across the range anyway (TTRS a bit of an exception). End of the day, it's still a TT underneath ... It's not like someone take a RCZ and stick TTS/TTRS bodykit on it 

I find it intriguing that you use the term "turd polishing" especially if you are driving a TT too?


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

Alot of clever commenting here, it may be many reasons to why the OP don't wanna buy a TTS, Insurance may be one of them, I don't know, I don't live in the UK, but here in Norway the jump up to a TTS is HUGE. But if he really want the looks of a TTS, why bother to hate on him? You will probably never se his car in the flesh anyway, so it is NOT a problem. I say GO for it, do what you want with your car, and don't listen to the haters! :twisted:


----------



## Chrispy12 (Apr 26, 2012)

Could be worse...


----------



## Foxstermus (Jul 23, 2012)

msnttf10 said:


> Better yep.
> If they could afford the good stuff they'd buy it not dress up the tat to look better.
> 
> No different to wearing fake branded other goods be it a watch or jeans.
> They are still not real - its turd polishing!


So is anything that's NOT a TTS or an RS considered tat?


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Chrispy12 said:


> Could be worse...


Lol...OMG, who the hell would drive that....


----------



## nomis (Aug 1, 2012)

just what *is *the good stuff?


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

Dayer2910 said:


> Chrispy12 said:
> 
> 
> > Could be worse...
> ...


+1


----------



## Foxstermus (Jul 23, 2012)

Dayer2910 said:


> Chrispy12 said:
> 
> 
> > Could be worse...
> ...


Looks quite nice, white with red leather. Shame about the front bumper and the side blades!


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Foxstermus said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> > Better yep.
> ...


Nearly, TaT is when you try to make it look like something else.
Turd is what it is if it's not an S or RS. Seriously you'd be better catching a bus or driving a RCZ.
Others are models for those with high heels and damp panties.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

msnttf10 said:


> Foxstermus said:
> 
> 
> > msnttf10 said:
> ...


Who is this fliptard?


----------



## Foxstermus (Jul 23, 2012)

What about those that can't afford an S or RS? Should they not buy a tt at all? Should Audi not make any other model besides the top two then?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

damp panties - now im interested, im assuming they are girls ones on girls?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Loooool this is hilarious.

I've spawned a 2nd sidekick now!


----------



## nomis (Aug 1, 2012)

yes, i blame you super rs.

when are they bringing this out to make all the current ones obsolete?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

So anyone with a non TTS or RS is driving poop?

This coming from people who drive TTS's who forget that nearly every component is shared with lesser model VW's.......


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

maxamus007 said:


> So anyone with a non TTS or RS is driving poop?
> 
> This coming from people who drive TTS's who forget that nearly every component is shared with lesser model VW's.......


And yet also shared with bentleys and lamborghinis, and still better quality than Mercedes, BMW, Ferrari, Lexus to name a few.

Someone better tell VAG that they should stop using their brand synergies to make class leading interiors at a cost which shareholders love.

Oh no, vag should develop a separate lower quality line which costs extra money to appease maxamouse.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Youre getting it now minimus
VW hmmmm thing is the golf is actually much better in almost every way than the none sports TTs, so you just look like a badge dick saying such things. You picked the wrong car. Do you all cry when the pug passes by looking and going better?

Thing is lesser TTs only share with lesser golfs ;o)


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > So anyone with a non TTS or RS is driving poop?
> ...


Audi is better quality than Merc, BMW, Ferrari?!?! Which planet you on? Ferrari cars have always been better. The 458 is much much better than any Lambo to date! So was the Enzo!

Class leading interiors? My 2005 Golf had a better stereo than my TT. You might also want to include the Gallardo in that because it uses the same satnav as the TT! Built in 30Gb HD, SD card slot, touch screen...etc Does the TT or the lambo have that?

I think your missing the point! What i was trying to point out to you TTS and TTRS guys is that the parts in them are from lesser VW's meaning that your cars are not as special as you think they are. 
You said "_vag should develop a separate lower quality line_" which kind of says it all! That the lower quality line parts are the same parts on your glorified TTS's and TTRS.



msnttf10 said:


> Youre getting it now minimus
> VW hmmmm thing is the golf is actually much better in almost every way than the none sports TTs, so you just look like a badge dick saying such things. You picked the wrong car. Do you all cry when the pug passes by looking and going better?
> 
> Thing is lesser TTs only share with lesser golfs ;o)


The Golf is better than the TT (except the TTS and TTRS) in every way? So why did you buy a TT?
I look like a badge dick? Ehhh how can i be a badge dick when i said Audi's are just pimped up VW's? If i was a badge dick i would have said that Audi's are awesome and VW's are poop! Your deluded!

Lesser TT's only share with lesser Golfs? Oh really? Doesn't the TTS use the same engine that is in the Golf and Scirocco R (just slightly detuned). Isnt the GTI engine in the lesser 2.0T? Doesn't the 3.2 V6 use the same engine from the R32?

You Audi whores need to get a grip because they are not that special. Just because you drive a TTS or a TTRS does not mean you drive the best cars money can buy. There are better cars out there which cost less, are better to drive and more comfortable.

Dont get sucked into Audi's marketing because its just marketing bullpoop- a lifestyle choice which you middle class have been hypnotized by.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

All those magazines that say Audi interiors are class leading must be wrong then.

Hae you seen the build quality of the 360 Modena or the f430. I have friends that own them.

Stereo and interior are two different things.

So go on then, tell me what's quicker than a TTRS for less money.

You are actually quite deluded, as you don't even realise or understand how the car industry and more in particular the parts industry works.

Alot of parts from all different manufacturers are all made by the same 3rd party in the same factories.

But oh no, cars all have 4 wheels, how dare they share those things With lesser models loooool


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I know nothing, I only have a TTRS and a new c-class so what do I know about interiors and quality and stuff.

Maxamouse and his poverty spec TT knows everything about cars.

Because fiat Ferrari alfa romeo and Maserati don't share parts at all loool


----------



## nomis (Aug 1, 2012)

super.. dont talk to us again until you have had this fitted


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

nomis said:


> super.. dont talk to us again until you have had this fitted


 :lol:

What happens if I don't?


----------



## nomis (Aug 1, 2012)

you surely dont want to be seen in some basic run of the mill rs, with some pokey tune-up do you?

i thought you were better than that.... :roll:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

nomis said:


> you surely dont want to be seen in some basic run of the mill rs, with some pokey tune-up do you?
> 
> i thought you were better than that.... :roll:


You know what, you are right, I'm not like the rest of you paupers after all. Cut from a different cloth me


----------



## nomis (Aug 1, 2012)

:wink:


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Such love in this thread 

Can't stand badge snobs just as much as I can't stand people who stick badging to their car to make it look like a model it's not.

I've just looked at Jace's thread and from what I can see the newer S-lines have the same bodykit as the TTS anyway so I don't see what the fuss is about.

You can stick all the bodykit you want on your car as long as you are happy but at the end of the day your TDi or V6 will not magically turn into a TTS/TTRS  I guess OP Is getting so much aggro because of the thread title. Just realised it says "Converting my TT *TDI* MK2 to TTS"...


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Dont copy what you cant afford :lol: :lol:


----------



## nomis (Aug 1, 2012)

Unless you wear one of a kind haute couture then everything you put on is a copy


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 30, 2012)

To all the people against making you car a look a like, I'm not trying to make my car into a replica I just want to give it the tts styling as I think it makes the standard tt look awsome just like putting bigger wheels On a car make it look better than the crappy wheels it comes with...
Back to the original topic if I want to fit drl xenons to my car can it be done I know the wiring is different but can you buy the loom to do the conversion?


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 30, 2012)

Also I have managed to get a pair of xenon headlights but cant seem to see if they have the drl on them the part number off the headlight is 8J0941003J I have looked on the light but can't see anything does any one know?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Chrispy12 said:


> Could be worse...


This is what i did to my 1.8 TTR, looks 100% the same.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Chrispy12 said:
> 
> 
> > Could be worse...
> ...


 omg that's easily better than a R8 innit?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

nomis said:


> Unless you wear one of a kind haute couture then everything you put on is a copy


lets call it plagerism then :roll:


----------



## KingMarty (Jul 18, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> ...I think the key here is that those same owners need to learn to not care, as I certainly don't, I just find it amusing at how worked up people get about the comments from someone they have never met before...


Really? 
You openly go around trolling 3.2 V6 owners at EVERY opportunity, yet I gave you a little bit of your own so called 'banter' (it's just a word c*nts hide behind when they are being c*nts) in a couple of posts and you couldn't handle it, ended up creating a thread crying about it, saying I am going around stalking and harassing you. You wish I was, but don't flatter yourself.

Furthermore, I don't class myself as 'a 3.2 owner'. I am an Audi TT owner, and mine just happens to have a 3.2 V6 engine, with which I am more than happy with, at this moment in time. I don't really care what else I could or someone else thinks I should have.

What you are doing to provoke a reaction is nothing to do with being 'a sensitive 3.2 owner', it's the same as deciding that you don't like white cars (for example) and then going around saying that white is a poop colour for a car, it is the worst colour possible etc etc on every single thread started by or containing posts from someone with a white car. It's not exactly going to be welcomed with open arms and endear you to everyone else, yet you can't then make bullpoop statements such as 'why are all white car owners so sensitive'. It has nothing to do with the colour of the car. It's just that you are being a cunt and NO ONE likes a cunt.

'A TTS is far superior to a 3.2 V6 or a TDI' is in the same line of arguments as 'a blond is far superior to a brunette' (everyone knows it's a ginger lol). What is 'superior' is completely subjective. It is not superior if what you want is sound, or high MPG. People have different requirements and different desires, no one needs you to be some unofficial ambassador and tell them all about how great the TTS is, we ALL already know about it and if that's what we chose to have, that's what we'd have. Your constant reminders of it's 'superior' existence are not required.

This is the last I am going to say on this matter, because people are not here to see arguments, it adds nothing of value to the forums. A forum is a COMMUNITY and everyone is supposed to be here because they have a common interest, something they all like or even love, something they want to learn more about or get help with - in this case the Audi TT. They're not here to be told that something they have spent their hard earned money on is poop and that someone else has something 'better' because they chose to or can afford to spend more money on a 'higher model'. All that does is make you look pathetic and like the only way you can feel good about yourself is by trying to make someone else feel angry or upset. In which case it doesn't really matter what car you have, you will always be pathetic.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I wouldnt waste your breathe KingMarty.
Some people are just like that and like to put others down just because they have something which they consider superior.

After all, my 2.0T TT is "_poverty spec_" according to him.


----------



## KingMarty (Jul 18, 2012)

maxamus007 said:


> So anyone with a non TTS or RS is driving crap?
> 
> This coming from people who drive TTS's who forget that nearly every component is shared with lesser model VW's.......


I find it hilarious because at the end of the day, they are all essentially 'the same car'. An Audi TT. Like with everything, it's all just a case of one-upmanship and elitism. Some people can only feel good about themselves and get their little peckers up if they buy themselves something others may not be able to afford, not because it's something they really want themselves, but because they simply need to have something better/more expensive/more exclusive than someone else in order to feel some kind of superiority and significance in their lives. To feel good about themselves. Except, owning a better car does not actually make you a bigger or better man than someone else. It is just a material possession, just an object. And sometimes someone else may not have one not because they can't, but cause they just chose not to. For example, I could have a TTS if I want. Probably even a TT-RS if I really wanted, but I just didn't want one THAT much to justify spending more than I needed to spend on buying the 3.2 V6 (outright, with cash), with which I am more than happy with at the moment.

Something that may be better (I am not arguing that there is a hierarchy of models here, with the base model TT, the TTS and then the TT-RS) stands out and the people who are bothered about others with the so called 'lesser models' 'copying them' get their knickers in a twist and start objecting when they start making their cars look like theirs, because they no longer have something that's distinctively 'better'. The lines start being blurred.

Yes, a 2.0 FSI with a TT-RS kit will not be as good as a TT-RS, in terms of performance and handling etc. But it will look identical. And those few bits of plastic on the front and back are the main things that significantly set them apart to the majority of the population, so those who spent more money to feel superior are all bitter that their superiority no longer stands out as much. Except it was never there in the first place.

Also, no matter what you own, there is ALWAYS someone who owns something better. But looking down on someone who doesn't something you deem better, never makes you better. It just makes you more pathetic.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

It's a shame this forum is so weakly moderated as a couple of trolls have appeared lately and yet nothing is done about it. On other forums they would be warned and then banned.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hey, blueturbo,
I bet you could never imagine what your post would turn into, when all you wanted to do is personalise your car to your taste, especially being a new member to the forum. 
Don't let it put you off, it's a great place.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

KingMarty said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > ...I think the key here is that those same owners need to learn to not care, as I certainly don't, I just find it amusing at how worked up people get about the comments from someone they have never met before...
> ...


Well said KingMarty.

This guy has proved that he is a complete c*nt and TBH simply not worth any effort. A sad low life with nothing more to do other then openly slag of us 3.2 owners. Like i said in an earlier post it's just a question of time until he gets BANNED from this car forum too.

I hope the mods wake up sooner then they have.

The sooner the better an then we can go back to enjoying the forum.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

WozzaTT said:


> It's a shame this forum is so weakly moderated as a couple of trolls have appeared lately and yet nothing is done about it. On other forums they would be warned and then banned.


It's not that bad....personally I think super RS adds a bit of comedy value to the threads, ok he oversteps the mark sometimes but it does make interesting reading, if every thread was serious and all about boring stuff then I wouldn't bother coming here, it's nice to have a mix of serious and comedy threads...people need to lighten up a little.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Lmao I've moved on, I love my v6


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

SuperRS said:


> Lmao I've moved on, I love my v6


You wish.

Now get mummy to tuck you into bed.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I find it hilarious that people are writing essays about me and my fellow friends


----------



## KingMarty (Jul 18, 2012)

maxamus007 said:


> I wouldnt waste your breath KingMarty.
> Some people are just like that and like to put others down just because they have something which they consider superior.
> After all, my 2.0T TT is "_poverty spec_" according to him.


It's no different to being a designer label snob when it comes to clothes and feeling like you are superior to someone in a pair of £60 High Street jeans, because you paid £300 for pair. Even if they were made in the same factory, with the same sowing machine, operated by the same person. Using the same denim.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

ajayp said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao I've moved on, I love my v6
> ...


Ok dad, more action than u will be seeing tonight


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Dayer2910 said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > It's a shame this forum is so weakly moderated as a couple of trolls have appeared lately and yet nothing is done about it. On other forums they would be warned and then banned.
> ...


Banter is one thing and I agree we need a laugh but a couple of these twits deliberately bait and provoke. As has been said, they're inadequates who feed their fragile egos by winding people up, but they're just annoying little twits who should be banned IMO.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

SuperRS said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


LOL - this really does sum you up doesn't it!
I bet you can't even drive and own a radio controlled TTRS you bought from your pocket money.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> > WozzaTT said:
> ...


Nice one Wozza.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

KingMarty said:


> Some people can only feel good about themselves and get their little peckers up if they buy themselves something others may not be able to afford, not because it's something they really want themselves, but because they simply need to have something better/more expensive/more exclusive than someone else in order to feel some kind of superiority and significance in their lives. To feel good about themselves.


This is me for sure, did i mention there's only a few hundred spyders.
There's only one thing though - 20T is pretty rubbish tbh esp in black without the extended leather pack.. :twisted:

However, are those who are changing their car to look like something else not doing so "because they simply need to have something better/more expensive/more exclusive than someone else in order to feel some kind of superiority"

Now I'm really confused. [smiley=gossip.gif] 
cant believe this rubbish is still going after 7 pages :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Guys, seriously - just don't play their game - ignore 'em and they'll get fed up. Don't let them spoil the forum.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

All fair comments but I don't understand why you guys can't just ignore him and not let him wind you up....I'm sure he's only larking around although as I said he goes a bit far sometimes but calling him a c**t is a bit much too....


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Dayer2910 said:


> .....he goes a bit far sometimes but calling him a c**t is a bit much too....


Not at all!


----------



## KingMarty (Jul 18, 2012)

Dayer2910 said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > It's a shame this forum is so weakly moderated as a couple of trolls have appeared lately and yet nothing is done about it. On other forums they would be warned and then banned.
> ...


A man stands up in a crowded room and loudly tells a joke. Everyone laughs. When they stop laughing, he stands up again and tells the same joke. People still laugh, but not as many. Once they stop laughing, he stands up and tells the same joke, again. Fewer people laugh. He keeps doing this. Soon no one is laughing.

Yes there are different personalities and a bit of humour and appropriate light hearted banter is fine, but when someone asks a question genuinely seeking help and comes back to find 9 pages of posts, none of them offering anything of actual value to the OP other than serving as entertainment for a select few, the forums have failed.

Isn't there a 'Mupper Corner' where people can go for 'banter', which can be more lightly moderated?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

igotone said:


> Guys, seriously - just don't play their game - ignore 'em and they'll get fed up. Don't let them spoil the forum.


You're right of course - trolls rely on the fact that people will generally take the bait. Just thought it was about time the moderators took action.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

ajayp said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> > .....he goes a bit far sometimes but calling him a c**t is a bit much too....
> ...


Lol...you really do not like him do you.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

WozzaTT said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, seriously - just don't play their game - ignore 'em and they'll get fed up. Don't let them spoil the forum.
> ...


People generally get away with more of this crap on car forums than they do on non car forums- they're mostly not well moderated but this one is the most lax I've come across, with the ultimate sanction seemingly being thread locking. :roll:


----------



## KingMarty (Jul 18, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> KingMarty said:
> 
> 
> > Some people can only feel good about themselves and get their little peckers up if they buy themselves something others may not be able to afford, not because it's something they really want themselves, but because they simply need to have something better/more expensive/more exclusive than someone else in order to feel some kind of superiority and significance in their lives. To feel good about themselves.
> ...


Well after 7 pages, not like we can ruin it any more for the OP. :roll:

Yes, you clearly have something very exclusive, expensive and better, but whether what I said applies to you or not is derived more from the reasons behind you having it and your behaviour towards others as a result of having it, rather than from the object itself.

And yes, it applies equally to those modifying their cars, whether it's to resemble another model in the range or to something completely unique.

At the end of the day, it comes down to humility.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

ajayp said:


> LOL - this really does sum you up doesn't it!
> I bet you can't even drive and own a radio controlled TTRS you bought from your pocket money.


A petrol remote control tt costs more than a v6 tt so I bought the real thing instead. 

Omg v6 are so fast. I race pagani's and enzos on the m25 at night


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

It's actually the 3.2 owners who have ruined this thread by resurrecting some crap that was like so two days ago. Like I've said everyone else has moved on, and even after making it pretty clear it was all a joke a few 3.2 owners still want to bring it back up by writing some contradicting essay which actually doesn't make much sense.

Let's move on, opinions have been stated, the op can wAste his 3k or whatever it costs on what he wants as its his money.

Some people here are going on as if what certain people say affects their day to day life.

Anyway I'm going to bed now, had some fun with pals in central London, just waiting for king martys better half to come and tuck me in


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

SuperRS said:


> It's actually the 3.2 owners who have ruined this thread by resurrecting some crap that was like so two days ago. Like I've said everyone else has moved on, and even after making it pretty clear it was all a joke a few 3.2 owners still want to bring it back up by writing some contradicting essay which actually doesn't make much sense.
> 
> Let's move on, opinions have been stated, the op can wAste his 3k or whatever it costs on what he wants as its his money.
> 
> ...


Well if you genuinely want to move on how about you just STFU and leave the subject alone?


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

igotone said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually the 3.2 owners who have ruined this thread by resurrecting some crap that was like so two days ago. Like I've said everyone else has moved on, and even after making it pretty clear it was all a joke a few 3.2 owners still want to bring it back up by writing some contradicting essay which actually doesn't make much sense.
> ...


+1


----------



## Skipton01 (Aug 31, 2005)

igotone said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually the 3.2 owners who have ruined this thread by resurrecting some crap that was like so two days ago. Like I've said everyone else has moved on, and even after making it pretty clear it was all a joke a few 3.2 owners still want to bring it back up by writing some contradicting essay which actually doesn't make much sense.
> ...


+100 Bored of this sh1t [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Pot kettle black?

It's king******** who resurrected all this bull****.

Mod edit: User has been warned


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> Pot kettle black?
> 
> It's king******** who resurrected all this bull****.
> 
> Mod edit: User has been warned


its super RS way with words that always make me laugh, love him or hate him, as a fence sitter ive got to laugh...


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> So go on then, tell me what's quicker than a TTRS for less money.


Well, my crappy 185bhp Honda for 8K would leave it for dead..................would be close to a ton by the time an RS hits 60 I guess 

Got to say, I never thought this thread would run this long, but its made me chuckle on a dull Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## JackP (Sep 11, 2012)

As a newbie to the forum, I have loved reading this! All because someone wanted to change the look of his TT. I look forward to many more series of this 'Banter'!
[smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

And we're done here, superrs you have mail.


----------

